# Shimano DA C35 tubeless version?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. Tried to search but couldn't find any information on whether the DA C35s come in a tubeless version like with the C24s. Thanks.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, they do.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

sherlock said:


> Yep, they do.


Thanks. Probably an obvious question, but how would I know if my 2011 7900 c35s are tubeless? With the c24s, you have the C24 TL and the word "tubeless" is written on the rim. I just haven't seen any c35s designated TL or CL. And, haven't seen any C35s with the word "tubeless"' written on the rims. Thanks.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks. Probably an obvious question, but how would I know if my 2011 7900 c35s are tubeless? With the c24s, you have the C24 TL and the word "tubeless" is written on the rim. I just haven't seen any c35s designated TL or CL. And, haven't seen any C35s with the word "tubeless"' written on the rims. Thanks.


Cni2i...you received some misinformation. Shimano's C35 does not come in a TL (Tubeless), it comes in a CL (Clincher) and a TU (Tubular) version. I ride the C24 TL (Tubeless) and would love to get some of the C35's in tubeless...they are not being made. 

When I asked Shimano, I got a two part answer...the lion's share of tubeless sales is in the USA, so demand does not justify another DA wheel at this time...and that the C24's are the most aerodynamic all around rim depth...proven in the wind tunnel...meaning that Shimano chose to come to market with the best all around rim profile for Tubeless. I want some C35 TL's anyway...

You really need to be careful with the advice that you receive on the forum. It is generally well meant, however it is often less than accurate. You need to do your own research and not depend on someone's opinion of stated "fact" on the forum

If you go to Shimano's website SHIMANO ? Cycling, Fishing, Rowing you'll find a link to all of their products. Choose "Cycling", choose your "Country" then go on to products.

Shimano really doesn't explain their shorthand re: CL, TU, TL so you need to look at the C24's, C50's, etc. to figure it out on your own.

Best of luck.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

sherlock said:


> Yep, they do.


Your cred just fell out the bottom Holmes...


Nice job wheelman55, and like you while I enjoy the 7900 c24 TL's, I'd love a c35 TL version. Count me in as the second order for Shimano when next you talk to them


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Wheelman55 said:


> Cni2i...you received some misinformation. Shimano's C35 does not come in a TL (Tubeless), it comes in a CL (Clincher) and a TU (Tubular) version. I ride the C24 TL (Tubeless) and would love to get some of the C35's in tubeless...they are not being made.
> 
> When I asked Shimano, I got a two part answer...the lion's share of tubeless sales is in the USA, so demand does not justify another DA wheel at this time...and that the C24's are the most aerodynamic all around rim depth...proven in the wind tunnel...meaning that Shimano chose to come to market with the best all around rim profile for Tubeless. I want some C35 TL's anyway...
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! THANK YOU for looking out.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

DonDenver said:


> Your cred just fell out the bottom Holmes...
> 
> 
> Nice job wheelman55, and like you while I enjoy the 7900 c24 TL's, I'd love a c35 TL version. *Count me in as the second order *for Shimano when next you talk to them


#3 here


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Why wouldn't Stans tubeless conversion kit be an option?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

mimason said:


> Why wouldn't Stans tubeless conversion kit be an option?


That's a good question. Clearly, the DuraAce CL wheels don't have the trick spokes and sealed rims of the TL wheels, so Stans tape would be necessary. That's no big deal IMO. The next question is whether there is really any difference between the design of the rim/bead interface between the CL and TL rims. For example, if you install road tubeless on the CL rims do the tires install with that comforting "thwap" sound, and do they stay mounted on the bead shelf when you remove air pressure? I appreciate that these are not necessary factors for a road tubeless conversion, but being cautious this is something that I would look for.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd love a set of C35 TLs! I've got the Ultegra 6700 tubeless wheelset, 7850 C24 TL and the 7900 C24 TL and they are all excellent.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

mimason said:


> Why wouldn't Stans tubeless conversion kit be an option?


Never ever would this be an option for me for road cycling...sure with my mtn bike fatty's...but at 45 mph plus coming down a mtn pass I demand a carbon not Kevlar bead interfaced to a sealed stiff non drilled TL wheel with a locking interface to a tire designed for such.

Sure, going Ghetto with a taped conversion appears popular with those who expect the TL benefit using their favorite rubber until more TL designated ties are available...but that's a Vegas chance you're taking.

Now before we hear back from those who have not had a problem going the cheap route I will say that my perspective is being able to confidently and safely ride at the margins of performance on a twisty descent, for example High Grade Road, where we still have some idiots tossing out tacks. 

So yes YMMV, but I suggest that to do it right with a road tire and wheel system designed to marry-up is the right approach for performance road cycling.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

DonDenver said:


> Sure, going Ghetto with a taped conversion appears popular with those who expect the TL benefit using their favorite rubber until more TL designated ties are available...but that's a Vegas chance you're taking.


I understand the conservatism, but I don't think anyone is suggesting using different rubber. We're talking about using road tubeless tires (eg. the various Hutchinsons) and using the Stans tape on a CL rim to make it airtight. Once you've made it air-tight I don't see any reason to worry about the spoke holes any more.

But I do have concerns about the bead locking onto the rim. The Shimano/Hutchinson story is that this is a necessary feature for road tubeless. So my earlier question was whether Shimano's CL and TL rims are in any way different in terms of the rim/bead interface. If the bead shelf is identical, then I'd consider the "ghetto" approach. The motivation here is that Shimano don't offer the C35 and C50 wheels with the TL designation. It is not a question of saving money, it is that the product just doesn't exist. I can see that making TL specific versions of the rim would be expensive retooling for Shimano because of the drilling and threaded nipple inserts, but I don't see why they can't make a bead shelf that works for both. I think the profile is the same to me, the only difference would be amount of material used. There'll likely not be a definitive answer to that question, in which case the conservative answer is "don't do it".


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I understand the conservatism, but I don't think anyone is suggesting using different rubber. We're talking about using road tubeless tires (eg. the various Hutchinsons) and using the Stans tape on a CL rim to make it airtight. Once you've made it air-tight I don't see any reason to worry about the spoke holes any more.
> it".


No ukbloke, I'm not focused on spoke holes (although you'll enjoy a stiffer clincher eliminating those holes nearer circumference  I was talking about the compete system = TL wheels + TL tires. However many discussions about RT are about conversion with the concept that "they" could use their favorite rubber due to lack of TL tire choice...and that scares me for those just learning about RT. 

That said, it's much more than rim tape, sealed presta beds, removable presta cores and non alu sealant...it's all about the tire and wheel interface bead and the fine manufacturing attention to that interface.

I will not turn back to tubes. I have no interest now in returning to tubular. For ride quality, safety, ease of use, flat prevention and pinch elimination, rolling resistance and contact...It's the TL system (c24 TL and SWorks turbo TL in my case) till the next great technology reliably comes to us.

And back to the OP...here is hoping that shimmy comes out with a verified c35 TL...cause I'm sure as he'll not compromising my safety with taping a STD c35 .


----------

